# Snakkeee



## Kadiddlehopper

Let me be clear "I don't like snakes !" But they make for a good model ,and look Kool !



DSC_7144 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7142 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr

And two to grow on .



DSC_7138 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7150 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr

All from this week ...


----------



## GAJoe

Nice!
I better start wearing my snake boots already


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

GAJoe said:


> Nice!
> I better start wearing my snake boots already



That is exactly what I thought when I saw it !


----------



## wvdawg

Man, this weather is all messed up!   I'm with you on keeping the distance - that's why we have long lenses!  What is that black object it is slithering across?  Great captures.


----------



## BassFrye82

Awesome shots!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

wvdawg said:


> Man, this weather is all messed up!   I'm with you on keeping the distance - that's why we have long lenses!  What is that black object it is slithering across?  Great captures.


Dennis, It is some kind of black tube ,it's larger than a drinking straw . This guy was in a catch pond ,full of all kinds of trash . Lots of tennis balls and water bottles .


BassFrye82 said:


> Awesome shots!



Thank you Sir !


----------



## natureman

Great shots.  I don't care for snakes either but they do look cool.


----------



## rip18

Nicely done on all of them!


----------



## Kawaliga

Looks like a coachwhip to me.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

natureman said:


> Great shots.  I don't care for snakes either but they do look cool.


Thank you Natureman


rip18 said:


> Nicely done on all of them!


Thanks Robert



Kawaliga said:


> Looks like a coachwhip to me.



Kawaliga , I'll have to take your word on that , unless it rattles I have no idea ,LOL


----------



## watermedic

Red bellied water snake


----------



## BassFrye82

@kadiddlehopper  No sirs here...I'm a woman. lol


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

watermedic said:


> Red bellied water snake


Looks like a good name for this one !


BassFrye82 said:


> @kadiddlehopper  No sirs here...I'm a woman. lol



OOps , I'm pleasantly Corrected ! I'll get to knowing everyone again before long . Of Course I could have just paid attention to the jeep photo ' SMH


----------



## pdsniper

nice pictures I love the one of the Great Blue Heron


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

pdsniper said:


> nice pictures I love the one of the Great Blue Heron



Thanks ,Pdsniper !


----------

